# Suche hochwertige Rolle



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich suche eine wirklich hochwertige und gute Rolle zum 
Zander Angeln u. spinnern auf Hecht.
Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit hochwertigen Rollen ab 150€ ?
Wollte so bis 350€ ausgeben.|rolleyes
Hällt dann hoffentlich auch länger #6


----------



## micbrtls (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hallo,

warum denn so viel Geld ausgeben? Als normals Spinnrolle reicht eine Spro Red ARC (kosten bei EBAY zwischen 70 € und 80 €, die nächste Steigerung dazu wäre eine Shimano TWIN POWER 4000 FB (ca 160 €). Beides sehr gute Rollen.

Ach ja, der Hecht sieht die Rolle eh nicht!


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Balzer Full Metal Jacket in 3ooo Größe

Ansonsten Shimano Asphire für ~250 €


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Oh danke für die Antworten 
Also vorweg,... wollte hier nicht zugespamt werden mit diesen Billig Rollen,die man 3 Jahre fischt und dann ist das Getriebe im Ars** .
Von der Red Arc habe ich gutes von den Leuten gehört,sowie viel schlechtes von den Händlern,sodass diese Rollen teilw. gar nicht mehr eingekauft werden.
(Viel zu viele Retouren)
Es geht mir nur einfach darum,das die Rolle in hochwertigen Fabriken produziert werden,
und nicht  von der Stange aus China !  (Qualität soll stimmen mehr nicht)
Shimano z.b stellt die Rollen in Japan und Malaysia her. Klar das die etwas mehr kosten ;-)

Ich formuliere mal anders :

Kennt jemand eine wirklich gute Rolle zum Zandern?


----------



## LocalPower (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Shimano z.b stellt die Rollen in Japan und Malaysia her. Klar das die etwas mehr kosten ;-)



Gibt doch aber auch billige Shimano-Rollen |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ich fische folgende Rollen auf Hecht und Zander:

Balzer Metallica WS 840
Spro RedArc 4000 (Nachgefettet) 
Balzer Full Metal Jacket 3000

Vorher eine Shimano Asphire gefischt und dann verkauft weil die doch angefangen hat zu mosern, immerhin nach 3 Jahren Wobbler auf brachiale Art und Weise gefischt.


Falls Du wirklich was dauerhaftes (5-10 Jahre) fischen willst ohne das es in die Brüche geht solltest Du folgendes beachten:

Pflege die Rolle (reinigen + ölen)
Übertreibe nicht mit den Ködergewichten und vor allem nicht Jerkbaits mit einer Statio, das machen die wenigsten lange Zeit mit, twitchen. Damit zerlegst Du auch eine Stella oder Asphire in absehbarer Zeit

Kauf dir ne LowProfile Multi und sei glücklich sofern du das o.g. nicht beachten willst, wobei auch die Pflege braucht.


----------



## H.Christians (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Die Full Metall Jacket ist ein robustes Röllchen .Salzwassergeschützt, gut verarbeitet. Liegt bei ca 100€


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Die Full Metall Jacket ist ein robustes Röllchen .Salzwassergeschützt, gut verarbeitet. Liegt bei ca 100€



3oooer (habe ich) 89,00 + Schnur


----------



## H.Christians (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Habe noch 2 Balzer Full Metal Jacket anzubieten. Beide nagelneu.

1x die 730 Sp

1x 740 SP

War ein geburtstagsgeschenk, habe leider so viele Angelsachen, weiss nicht was ich mit den Rollen soll.

Preis einfach nee PM schicken, werden uns bestimmt einig.


----------



## bärchen (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Also wenn du wirklich so viel Geld in eine Rolle stecken willst und keine haben möchtest, die aus China kommt, dann geht kein Weg an einer alten DAM Quick Royal oder Quick 1202 vorbei, die ist natürlich schon etwas rar geworden, aber wurde selbstverständlich im Land der Dichter und Denker gebaut !
Natürlich ist diese Rolle schwerer wie moderne Rollen, hat auch kein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen, aber hält ewig !


----------



## Buster (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



> Von der Red Arc habe ich gutes von den Leuten gehört,sowie viel schlechtes von den Händlern,sodass diese Rollen teilw. gar nicht mehr eingekauft werden.


 
Ist ja schon seltsam das die Leute die sie nutzen die Rolle als gut beurteilen obwohl sie sie ja, nach Aussage der Händler, dauernd wegen Reklamationen zum Händler bringen müssen... #q ;+  einfach mal drüber nachdenken...

Ob Du da vielleicht Deine Bereitschaft zum kauf einer teureren Rolle signalisiert hast und der Händler nun versucht das entsprechend umzusetzen ?!?

Schön das Du die Leute gleich informierst das Du nicht vollgespammt werden willst - das kommt ja mal richtig nett rüber und damit wirst Du ne Menge neuer Freunde kriegen #c


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Denni_Lo

3 Jahre hast du die Aspire gefischt? Seit wann gibt es die denn auf dem Markt?

Welche Stationärrollen hast du denn mit Jerkbaits zerlegt?

Welche Low Profile Multis fischt du denn?


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Irgendwie komisch, daß mit der Aspire.
Vieleicht ein Prototyp?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Asphire im Juli diesen Jahres verkauft, ob es exakt 3 Jahre waren kann ich nicht sagen. War auch nicht wirklich kaputt sondern machte nur etwas komischere Geräusche, habe auch nach was neuem gesucht.

Multirolle habe ich nur eine noname (Angel Domäne Hausmarke wohl) Kinetik oder so heißt die.

Die Statio war eine Metallica von Balzer war eine  mit 50 – 80 g Jerks nach ~6 Monaten nicht mehr wollte, die ständigen Schläge mit der Rute hat sie mir nicht verzeihen wollen.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Zum Thema!
Mein Tip wäre eine Twinpower C (Japan-Modell)
Oder wenn das Geld locker sitzt ne Aspire.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@ Buster

Was ist denn an der Aussage, nicht vollgespamt werden zu wollen, falsch?
Ich finde das vollkommen richtig, weil solche Fragen, wie sie der Threadersteller stellt erfahrungsgemäß immer Personen auf den Plan ruft, die folgende Aussage im Gepäck haben:" So eine teure Rolle brauchst du doch nicht, die kann auch nicht mehr. Kauf dir lieber das Modell XY, die ist viel billiger!".

Ich persönlich habe in dieser Preisklasse die Daiwa Infinity-Q 3000 und die Daiwa Certate gefischt und war damit zufrieden. Kann diese Rollen also nur empfehlen.


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Daaankee^^ 
So viel auswahl ich werde direkt mal schauen welche mein Händler hat .
@ Buster  :  Du denkst genauso böse wie dein Profil Bild aussieht ;-)
                 nicht alles so negativ sehn !


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Bärchen 
Die alte Quick 1202 ist zu klein. Angemessene Grösse wäre die 2002. Sowas hab ich noch in Bestzustand hier liegen. Die sind sicher robust, man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass die mit Geflecht nicht gut funzen und auch ca. 100 Gramm schwerer sind als ne moderne Rolle.

Meine 2002 wäre übrigens zu haben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ben_koeln (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hi, 

also ich stand vor der selben Frage und hatte am ende diese beiden Rollen im Fokus:

Daiwa Infinity Q
Shimano Twin Power
Evtl. Stella, aber dann doch nen Tacken zu teuer! 

Da ich die Infinity 3000 für 230,- Euro neu und im Laden bekommen habe, viel meine Entscheidung auf diese! Bis heute bin ich absolut 1 a Megazufrieden. 

Das Thema kann einen aber auch wahnsinnig machen! Schau dir mal die Seiten von Daiwa und Shimano in Japan an! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Pikepauly

Die Vermutung mit dem Prototyp habe ich auch! :m

@ Denni_Lo

Aha!

Lag es bei der Balzer vielleicht daran, daß es eine billige Rolle war?


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Denni Lo
Die Eine die Du verkauft hast heisst Aspire und Kinetic ist nicht die Hausmarke von irgend einem Dealer.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Nein es lag an mir, habe ich doch gesagt. Hätte ich die nicht mit den Jerks gefischt würde die heute noch leben. 

Preis ist nicht = Qualität oder kann einer von Euch den Unterschied zwischen einer Stella und Asphire erfühlen?



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Denni Lo
> Die Eine die Du verkauft hast heisst Aspire und Kinetic ist nicht die Hausmarke von irgend einem Dealer.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Wofür war das Fragezeichen denn dran??? Ok ist dan nicht Hausmarke.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum denn so viel Geld ausgeben? Als normals Spinnrolle reicht eine Spro Red ARC (kosten bei EBAY zwischen 70 € und 80 €, die nächste Steigerung dazu wäre eine Shimano TWIN POWER 4000 FB (ca 160 €). Beides sehr gute Rollen.
> 
> Ach ja, der Hecht sieht die Rolle eh nicht!



Du willst hier aber nicht allen Ernstes eine Bastlerrolle wie die Red Arc mit einer TP vergleichen - zwischen den Rollen liegen WELTEN!!! (zumindest in der Lebensdauer

Martin


----------



## zesch (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

günstig: Spro Passion + läuft besser als eine Red Arc !  ca. 40 €

besser:  Ryobi Zauber, obwohl baugleich mit der Red Arc, eine bessere Rolle ! ca. 90 €

noch besser: Daiwa Infinity Rollen, z.B. die Certate ab 260 € schon zu bekommen !

letztere z.B. als 3000´er hält sogar jeden brutalsten Köhler - Drill aus 120m Tiefe aus !

v.g. Rollen sind natürlich alle nicht mit der Stella zu vergleichen, aber dafür alle irgendwie bezahlbar.....

zesch


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

moin...
schon mal bei anderen gelegenheiten erwänt:

-tica splendor oder libra 

greetz
hans


----------



## Nordangler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Die Tica Taurus könnte ich ruhigens Gewissen empfehlen. Fische sie seid knappe 3 Jahren und hatte weder am Meer, Fluß oder See Probleme. Solide Verarbeitung. Halt Tica.


Sven


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@bärchen,Die alte Quick Royal hab ich in drei Jahren hardcore Spinnfischen tot gemacht.
Schnurfangbügel klappt nicht mehr zu,Achse krumm,Spiel im Getriebe,außerdem gibts die
wohl nur noch im Antiquariat.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem erst eine Penn Slammer 360 von einem Board Mitglied gebraucht
für 100€ gekauft,und die ist sehr solide.Die Schnurverlegung ist ok,das Getriebe macht einen soliden Eindruck,und die Bremse ist Erstklassig.Ich glaube an dem Teil werde ich 
noch lange Freude haben.Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Buster schrieb:


> Ist ja schon seltsam das die Leute die sie nutzen die Rolle als gut beurteilen obwohl sie sie ja, nach Aussage der Händler, dauernd wegen Reklamationen zum Händler bringen müssen... #q ;+  einfach mal drüber nachdenken...



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen - wir haben selbst 3 Arcs gekauft und ALLE drei wieder zurückgeschickt und vom Händler mit dem Verweis auf Lieferprobleme unser Geld wieder erhalten So aus der Welt ist die Sache nicht!! 

Alle drei Rollen hatten Getriebeprobleme - schon im Neuzustand!!

Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Die geilsten Rollen, die ich momentan zum Gufi-Angeln nutze sind eine Japanisch Stella 4000 und eine Morethan Branzino v. Daiwa - beide Rollen liegen allerdings etwas über den von Dir angegebenen max. 350€ (auch beim Kauf in Japan)

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@ Denni_Lo

Genau! Und wäre die Rolle eine Stella oder Certate gewesen, gäbe es sie heute noch.

B.t.w.: Die Rolle heißt, wie Pikepauly schon erwähnte, Aspire oder hieß der Prototyp Asphire (nicht zu verwechseln mit der neuen Phireblood)?

Erfühlen kann man den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht, aber in der Haltbarkeit macht er sich mit Sicherheit bemerkbar.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Denni Lo

Wir hatten versucht, Dir das durch die Blume zu sagen mit der Aspire.
Ist aber auch egal, ich denk mir mein Teil.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ich finde fürs gleiche Geld 3 Arcs zu kaufen und die nacheinander wegschmeissen wenn sie platt sind geht auch prima.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ich habe doch richtig verstanden,das Geld beim TS wohl keine Rolle spielt,ich glaub es war
von bis zu 300€ die Rede,wieso empfehlt ihr daher die Red oder BlueArc die ja eher im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt sind.
Ich selbst habe meine Grenze bei etwa 160@,die ich bereit bin für eine gute Rolle zum
Spinnfischen auszugeben.Mir fällt es einfach leichter eine rolle in dieser Preisklasse nach
ein paar Jahren kaputtgefischt in den Schrank zu legen als eine die das doppelte gekostet
hat,denn ich hab sie bisher alle geschafft.

Taxidermist

P.S.: wenn ich mir nicht die Slammer geholt hätte wäre es wohl auch eine TP geworden.


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Twin Power 5000 fürs Zanderfischen? Da geht aber jemand auf Nummer sicher! ;-)

@Pikepauly

Ich auch! ;-)


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Buster
> 
> Was ist denn an der Aussage, nicht vollgespamt werden zu wollen, falsch?
> Ich finde das vollkommen richtig, weil solche Fragen, wie sie der Threadersteller stellt erfahrungsgemäß immer Personen auf den Plan ruft, die folgende Aussage im Gepäck haben:" So eine teure Rolle brauchst du doch nicht, die kann auch nicht mehr. Kauf dir lieber das Modell XY, die ist viel billiger!".
> ...


 

Kann ich nur unterstreichen.Bin auch absolut damit
zufrieden.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ich glaube nicht, daß das jemand gesagt hätte. Vermutlich hätte man eher zur 2500 geraten.

Stimmt, das weiß die Rolle nicht, aber dann muß man auch konsequent sein und eine mindestens wallertaugliche Rute nehmen, damit man für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet ist! ;-)


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Glaube einfach nicht,das eine doppelt oder dreifach so teure Rolle auch die doppelt oder dreifache Lebensdauer aufweisen kann#c

Wenn ich mir Martin`s Japan-Juwel anschaue,ist das absolute Sahne...fast zu schade fürs Spinnfischen auf hardcore Basis|rolleyes:l

Vielleicht im nächsten Leben,wer weiß.Bis dahin kaufe ich mir nach dem Tod meiner jetzigen Shimano Stradic 2500FB einfach sehr wahrscheinlich wieder das selbe Modell #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube einfach nicht,das eine doppelt oder dreifach so teure Rolle auch die doppelt oder dreifache Lebensdauer aufweisen kann#c
> 
> Wenn ich mir Martin`s Japan-Juwel anschaue,ist das absolute Sahne...fast zu schade fürs Spinnfischen auf hardcore Basis|rolleyes:l
> 
> Vielleicht im nächsten Leben,wer weiß.Bis dahin kaufe ich mir nach dem Tod meiner jetzigen Shimano Stradic 2500FB einfach sehr wahrscheinlich wieder das selbe Modell #6


 

Nun,

ein Pajero hält auch nicht 10x länger als ein Daihatsu.
Trotzdem macht er mehr Spaß.

Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nun,
> 
> ein Pajero hält auch nicht 10x länger als ein Daihatsu.
> Trotzdem macht er mehr Spaß.
> ...


 


Ist wohl ansichtssache aber ich weiß was Du meinst!


----------



## Katernborn (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hallöle zusammen,
ich denke die Red Arc ist ist bei weiten nicht so gut wie sie von der Werbung dargestellt wird,bei meinen Kollegen verabschidete sich gleich beim ersten Wurf das Schnurlaufröllchen in Richtung Rhein.
Petri
Katernborn


----------



## opi2001 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Mir ist die Shimano Exarge 4000 FA empfohlen worden hab mir sie gekauft und bis jetzt kann ich blos sagen Supi Ware für wenig Geld (ca 60 Euro).
Am Ende muß nicht immer alles was teuer ist das beste sein und jeder schwört auf seine Ware !!


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube einfach nicht,das eine doppelt oder dreifach so teure Rolle auch die doppelt oder dreifache Lebensdauer aufweisen kann#c
> 
> Wenn ich mir Martin`s Japan-Juwel anschaue,ist das absolute Sahne...fast zu schade fürs Spinnfischen auf hardcore Basis|rolleyes:l
> Vielleicht im nächsten Leben,wer weiß.Bis dahin kaufe ich mir nach dem Tod meiner jetzigen Shimano Stradic 2500FB einfach sehr wahrscheinlich wieder das selbe Modell #6



Hi Matze,

gleich der 2. Fisch den ich mit dem "Juwel" drillen durfte, war ein Hecht mit 102cm - Ich kann Dir sagen das war ein absoluter Traum!!! Vom Gefühl her kann die Rolle locker doppelt so große Fische verkraften:q:q

Wie hat einer geschrieben: hält vielleicht nicht doppelt oder dreimal so lange, macht aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr Spass!! Und den Spassfaktor bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbies soll ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen!!

In diesem Sinne

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Mahlzeit... 

folgende Rollen kann ich Dir empfehlen: 

1.  2500 Exage von Shimano ca. 50 € #6

2. 40 Red Arc von Spro 75 € #6

3. 2500 Twínpower von Shimano 140 €#6

4. Stella von Shimano 350€ #6

Alle Rollen sind wirklich Top !!! 

Und wenn du wirklich 350€ ausgeben möchtest hol dir die Stella... 

MfG 
JerkerHH #h#h#h  
|laola:


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> folgende Rollen kann ich Dir empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du noch schreiben könntest, wo es neue 2500 TP FB und die Neue Stella 2007 für das Geld gibt, wären Dir hier sicherlich viele dankbar:m:m  - 

Zu den von Dir beschriebene Preisen ist dies nichtmal in Japan realisierbar


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Gerne Boardies.... 

www.gummitanke.de

und genau für die Preise die ich angegeben habe!!!!! 

#6#6#6
JerkerHH


----------



## maesox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> 
> Wie hat einer geschrieben: hält vielleicht nicht doppelt oder dreimal so lange, macht aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr Spass!! Und den Spassfaktor bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbies soll ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen!!
> ...


 



jetzt hörst aber auf Martin!!! Du stürtzt mich noch in den Ruin!!!|rolleyes:q


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Und wo sind die beschriebenen Rollen auf der Seite? Habe sie nicht gefunden.
Der Suchbegriff Shimano Stella ergab kein Ergebnis.


----------



## H.Christians (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Shimano TP oder Stella finde ich da auch nicht.#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

DANN MÜSST iHR MAL ANRUFEN!!!!!!!

VERLANGT NACH THOMAS.....

|wavey:JERKERHH


----------



## Dr.D (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Wenn ich Händler wäre und solche Preise machen müsste, würde ich die Rollen auch ganz gut verstecken ..... |wavey:


ich mein bei solch günstigen Preisen muss man scho etwas suchen sonst  ist ja der Rabatt sozusagen nicht gerechtfertigt...

schöne Grüsse


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Gerne Boardies....
> 
> www.gummitanke.de
> 
> ...



Hilf uns mal mit dem genauen link zu den Rollen auf die Sprünge - unter "Shimano Stationärrollen" ist nichts zu finden

Und bei der TP FB 2500 handelt es sich um das FRONTBREMSMODEL, das Heckbremsmodel ist zu dem Preis zu bekommen kann aber nicht mit der FB verglichen werden Die "alte" Stella bekommst Du vllt mit etwas Glück zum Preis von ca. 400 Euro für die neue 2007er Stella zahlst Du def. mehr


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> da gibts viele tolle rollen von quantum!
> auch andere die sehr günstig sind, zumindest vom designe her sind alle top!



Das ist dann aber auch schon alles, was an dem Großteil der Quantum-Rollen, die man bei uns bekommt "top" ist...


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> DANN MÜSST iHR MAL ANRUFEN!!!!!!!
> 
> VERLANGT NACH THOMAS.....
> 
> |wavey:JERKERHH




Vergiss den Preis von 350€ für ne neue Stella - das ist ja unter dem Händler EK|bla: Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Händler unter der Hand solche Preise macht - da würde er vermutlich von Shimano den Kopf gewaschen bekommen, dass er nicht mehr weiß, wo oben und unter ist wenn dies herauskommt!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Händler unter der Hand solche Preise macht - da würde er vermutlich von Shimano den Kopf gewaschen bekommen, dass er nicht mehr weiß, wo oben und unter ist wenn dies herauskommt!!!


Der kann doch verkaufen zu welchem Preis er will!!! #d


----------



## Bolle (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Stella-4...yZ139468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das wäre für 'ne 4000er schon fast 'nen Schnäppchen#6

Ich fische selber die 25000er und die 4000er...nie wieder kommen mir andere Rollen an meine Spinnruten.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Der kann doch verkaufen zu welchem Preis er will!!! #d



Hallo Ernst,

bei Ginrinpeche hat es mit Shimano auch mächtig Ärger hinter den Kulissen wegen "Discount Preisen" gegeben (was zur vorübergehenden Einstellung des Online shops führte) - natürlich kann er zu Preisen verkaufen wie er möchte, nur wenn das öffentlich wird, wird es vermutlich Ärger geben.

Das habe ich so auch von einem Händler gesagt bekommen, der bei Shimano auf der Händlermesse zur Vorstellung des neuen 2007er Programmes war.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Bolle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Stella-4...yZ139468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das wäre für 'ne 4000er schon fast 'nen Schnäppchen#6
> 
> Ich fische selber die 25000er und die 4000er...nie wieder kommen mir andere Rollen an meine Spinnruten.



Jo Bolle - das ist aber auch das alte Model

Den letzten Satz kann ich voll unterschreiben, außer es ist ne Branzino


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hallo Martin,

schon klar dass das mit der Preisgestaltung Shimano und Co. nicht schmeckt aber was solls, sie können ihm letztendlich nix diktieren. Die Gewinnspanne bei den reinen Ladenverkäufern ist teilweise so hoch, dass er sich halt etwas weniger Gewinn leisten kann und trotzdem dabei nen guten Schnitt macht. Kurze Anfrage, ist deine "Ignor" eigentlich ausgeschaltet? :m


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hallo zum 2x.....

Diese Preise habe ich zu 100 % bezahlt... 

1. 2500 Exage von Shimano ca. 50 € #6 Brüggen HH 

2. 40 Red Arc von Spro 75 € #6 Gummitanke HH 

3. 2500 Twínpower von Shimano 140 €#6Gummitanke HH 

4. 2500 Stella von Shimano 350€ #6 Gummitanke HH 

Wünsch Euch was.... 

JerkerHH #:


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Schön das ihr soviele Vorschläge gemacht habt!
Es wird ja auch vermehrt die Stella genannt.
Nun die Frage  

eignet sich die neue

*STELLA FD*
Die aktuellste Generation der Stella Rollen setzt das ultimative Rollendesign und die herausragende Technik ihrer Vorgänger fort. Besonders hervorzuhebend ist die neue 3000er Größe (leider noch nicht lieferbar) mit ihrer flachen Spule. Zu den Innovationen zählen die Shield A-RB- Kugellager, die aufgrund ihrer neuen, versiegelten Oberfläche extrem haltbar und leichtgängig sind. Die SR-Ausstattung unterstützst die Hochwertigkeit der Rollenserie. Die extrem leichten Rollen mit Frontbremse stärken das Vertrauen zwischen dem Angler und seiner Rolle und werden den höchsten Maßstäben gerecht. 
*Modell* 
STL2500FD 235 g 5,2 : 1 0,25/160m 71 13 SA-RB+1    
STL4000FD 295 g 4,8 : 1 0,35/130m 69 13 SA-RB+1 


Auch zum Zander Angeln ? Welche von den beiden sollte ich nehmen wenn ich sie mir hole?
Habe sie zum Preis von 549,99€ gefunden.
Denke wenn sie was taugt,is sie mir das auch wert.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Kurze Anfrage, ist deine "Ignor" eigentlich ausgeschaltet? :m



Jep, die Gemüter haben sich doch das letzt halbe Jahr abgekühlt#6

Grüßle
Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr soviele Vorschläge gemacht habt!
> Es wird ja auch vermehrt die Stella genannt.
> Nun die Frage
> 
> ...




Ich werde mir in Japan die New Stella 2000 bei www.bass.jp auch genau zum Zanderfischen bestellen - die hält das locker aus!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf:

Bremse deine Entwicklung ein wenig ein.

An aktuellen Rollen im ü200 Bereich kann ich dir die Aspire wärmstens empfehlen. Die Aspire hat eigentlich das ehemalige Twinpowersegment besetzt. Ein Arbeitstier mit Stellatechnik, bei dem auf Robustheit gesetzt wird.

Twinpowerrollen (FB Serie) die in Europa verkauft werden, haben einen entscheidenden Mangel. Die Aufnahme für die Kurbel besteht aus einem Kunststoffblock, der höheren Belastungen nicht gewachsen ist. Es ist völlig unverständlich, warum Shimano der TP FB keine direkt ins Getriebe geschraubte Kurbel verpasst hat, wie es in anderen Serien üblich ist. Folge ist ein leichtes Kurbelgeschlacker was bei einer Rolle in der Preiskategorie nicht sein darf. Ich habe meine 4000 vertickt.

Von einer Stella kann ich nicht wirklich abraten, aber ich würde mir überlegen ob man sich später nicht noch steigern kann und eine Aspire ist eigentlich schon schick genug.

Uli


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ersteinmal einen großen Dank an alle (!) die hier gepostet haben,und ihre meinung und teilw.
auch links freigegeben haben.
Ich denke jetzt hat jeder einen grobe Überblick über unsere "Top- Rollen"
Dennoch fällt mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht,und ich stelle nun 5 Favouriten zur Auswahl.
Sagt bitte besondere Mängel bzw. besonders positives zu den Rollen,damit ich mir eine Meinung machen kann.

Edit by Mod
Beachte: Welche Bilder und Videos kann ich im Anglerbord zeigen


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Wie sundvogel schon schrieb, besorg dir keine TwinPower FB. Die Rolle ist... naja nicht so der Hit.
1. Megaspiel in der Kurbel (und wenn jetzt jemand kommt, das macht nichts, weil das Getriebe doch fest ist und es nur die Kubel ist... man für das Geld erwarte ich ne feste Kurbel)
2. Die Rolle hakt/ruckelt/läuft schwer, sobald ich etwa 3 Stunden damit im Wasser stehe. Die Rolle sollte eigendlich nen halbes Jahr Ostsee aushalten ohne zu murren.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hi,

Wenn die Stella gelistet ist, fehlt auf jeden Fall noch die Branzino

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img259.*ih.us/img259/1446/branzinokr2.jpg[/URL]​

Auf jeden Fall eine überlegung wert!!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Danke lieber Admin!
Da macht man sich die Mühe ,sucht 5 perfekte Fotos von den 5 verschiedenen Top-Rollen,stellt sie via imgeshack.u* online und postet hier einen mühsamen Beitrag.
Was passiert???
Natürlich!
Der Admin löscht alles !
Keine Ahnung glaube die Bilder waren zu groß.
Aber wenn jemand im Norwegen Thread seinen Fang veröffentlicht geht das klar oder wie?
Naja... ich habe da kein Bock drauf.

PS :  
Profil Bild habe ich gelöscht ,warum ist es noch da?
mfg


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Das Problem liegt darin, dass du die Bilder von irgendwo geklaut hast


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Deine Bemühungen sind vergebens wenn Du damit 
Boardregeln und besonders Copyrightgesetze verletzt!

Welche Bilder und Videos kann ich im Anglerbord zeigen


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Also ich Fische die "alte Stella" 4000 (Japan Model), eine Deutsche TwinPower 2500FB und seit Kurzem die Branzino von den gelisteten Rollen. Ich wprde jeder der Rollen wieder kaufen!! Die Stella und die Branzino laufen noch einen Tick leichter und schöner als die TP - Die Bremsen sind bei allen drei Rollen als erstklassig zu bezeichen! Eigentlich würde fürs "entspannte Fischen die 2500er TP reichen, aber mit den beiden anderen ist der "Funfactor" im Unterbewusstsein höher

Bei mit kommt definitiv unter einer TwinPower keine andere Rolle mehr an eine Spinnrute - eher werden TPs vertickt und ne Stella gekauft!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tomry1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

-----


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn die Stella gelistet ist, fehlt auf jeden Fall noch die Branzino
> 
> ...



Klasse ist die Rolle. Ich konnte eine beim Händler entdecken und da musste der Glasschrank auf :m.

Jedoch war die Aussage vom Händler nicht gerade schön. 
"von je 10 verkaufen Shimano/Daiwas, kommt mit Pech eine Shimano wegen Garantiefall zurück, bei Daiwa sollen es 5-6 sein"
Leider hab ich verpasst in welcher Preisklasse das war, also ob man die Rollen hätte miteinander vergleichen können. 

Aber da hier ein gewisser Jemand die ganzen Top-Rollen von Daiwa fischt und keine Probleme hat, weiß ich auch nicht was ich von der Aussage halten soll |kopfkrat.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Wenn Du die links zu den Bildern einstellst, sollte es aber kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hi Chrissi,

ich fische auch die Stella und die Branzino, die spielen beide in der gleichen Liga Ich bin mir nur nicht schlüssig, welche ich im Moment als die Bessere bezeichnen soll...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Ja nur die Branzino hast du noch nicht so lange...


----------



## duck_68 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Stimmt - aber momentan fische ich sie lieber als die Stella, frag mich net warum?? Einen richtigen Vergleich kann ich vllt mal in 2 Jahren ziehen...


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Als ich sie kurz in der Hand hatte, machte sie einen echt klasse Eindruck. 

Das Teil ist recht leicht - ok etwas größer, aber das merkt man ihr nicht wirklich an, eben weil sie so leicht ist. Ob das nun groß vom Vorteil ist (Stabilität) kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Gewichtseinsparungen an der Spule sind sicherlich nicht verkehrt. 
Die Rolle ist echt hübsch - was man aus schwarz (und etwas gold) alles machen kann 

Wie gesagt, mein erster Eindruck war recht positiv, dazu ist sie auch fürs Salzwasser geeingnet.


----------



## duck_68 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Als ich sie kurz in der Hand hatte, machte sie einen echt klasse Eindruck.
> 
> Das Teil ist recht leicht - ok etwas größer, aber das merkt man ihr nicht wirklich an, eben weil sie so leicht ist. Ob das nun groß vom Vorteil ist (Stabilität) kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Gewichtseinsparungen an der Spule sind sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
> Die Rolle ist echt hübsch - was man aus schwarz (und etwas gold) alles machen kann
> ...




Die Branzino hat genau das gleiche Gewicht wie die 4000er Japan Stella Hier habe ich beide mal verglichen. Mir gefällt die "Schwarz-Metallic" Lackierung auch sehr gut und die dezenten Reflektoren am Spulenkörper machen auch was her.....

Ich glaube, dass Stabilität nichts mit dem Gewicht zu tun haben muss. Denke einfach mal an die Monocoques in der Formel 1 - Die sind um ein vielfaches leichter und dabei sicherer als eine Fahrgastzelle in einem herkömmlichen PKW

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich wenn man eine Rolle hasst sie auch so totreden wie du! Vieles ist absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogen!


 
Das ist doch totaler Quatsch was du schreibst. Ich habe jahrelang TP gefischt. Bei mir hat sich die TP innerhalb von einer Frühjahrsaison in einen Wackelkurbelschrotthaufen verwandelt. Bei einem Gespräch mit einen Shimano-Menschen hat der mir erklärt, dass die Leute von Shimano Europe total sauer sind wegen der Kurbelkonstruktion und man sollte auf keinen Fall eine TP FB kaufen. 

Wenn du eine TP5000 mit eingeschraubter Kurbel fischt, dann ist ja bei der der Schwachpunkt nicht da.

Für das normale Süßwasserfischen reichen 1500 bis 4000 völlig aus.

Bei einer Rolle die mit 299€ gelistet war darf und muß man erwarten, dass die Kurbel nicht nach drei Monaten schlackert wie blöd.

Dann muß man auch einfach mal sagen können, das Shimano Sche.. gebaut hat.

Uli


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Mir scheint es so,als ob hier die von einigen gepriesenen Rollen eher als reine 
Prestige Objekte dienen.Die so oft beschworene technische Perfektion,wird nur zur eigener
Selbstdarstellung verwand,im Sinn von"Schaut her ich gehöre auch zum Club der Besserverdiener",und ist in der Praxis doch zu vernachlässigen.
Man wird mir jetzt wahrscheinlich Sozialneid vorwerfen,ist aber trotzdem meine Meinung.
Für mich dient eine Rolle zum einkurbeln der Schnur und nicht als Schwa....ersatz!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir scheint es so,als ob hier die von einigen gepriesenen Rollen eher als reine
> Prestige Objekte dienen.Die so oft beschworene technische Perfektion,wird nur zur eigener
> Selbstdarstellung verwand,im Sinn von"Schaut her ich gehöre auch zum Club der Besserverdiener",und ist in der Praxis doch zu vernachlässigen.
> Man wird mir jetzt wahrscheinlich Sozialneid vorwerfen,ist aber trotzdem meine Meinung.
> ...


 
Ach weißt du, eine hochwertige Angelrolle zu fischen macht schon Spaß. Da ist die Schw...länge des Bedieners eigentlich recht egal.

Aber dein Argument ist ja ein vielgehörtes und trägt zur Versachlichung eines solches Threads bestimmt bei.

Prima Denkanstoß!!!

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir scheint es so,als ob hier die von einigen gepriesenen Rollen eher als reine
> Prestige Objekte dienen.Die so oft beschworene technische Perfektion,wird nur zur eigener
> Selbstdarstellung verwand,im Sinn von"*Schaut her ich gehöre auch zum Club der Besserverdiener*",und ist in der Praxis doch zu vernachlässigen.
> Man wird mir jetzt wahrscheinlich Sozialneid vorwerfen,ist aber trotzdem meine Meinung.
> ...




#q#q#q

Ich weiß ja nicht...

Martin Obelt hat es sehr schön geschrieben: Technisch nicht zwingend notwendig, macht aber mehr Spaß...

Und dafür gehe zumindest ich angeln: Spaß, Entspannung, Ruhe... Die meisten von uns haben vermutlich einen stressigen Job, und wenn ich bei 60, 70 oder mehr Stunden Arbeit in der Woche dann doch noch mal die Zeit zum Fischen finde will ich keine Kompromisse... Ich freue mich an meinem Gerät, und das wars dann...Ob irgendeiner sonst erkennt was ich da an der Rute habe ist mir egal, auf meinen Ruten steht wenn möglich auch nicht irgendwas drauf, es geht ums den Spaß...

Das selbe gilt auch in allen anderen Aspekten des Lebens, oder will mir hier einer Erzählen das man nicht rauchen darf weils Geld kostet, am besten jeden Tag Nudeln mit Tomatensauce weils billig ist und möglichst 1-Zimmer -Wohnungen damit man ja nicht zu hohe Miete zahlt?

Sorry, aber es geht darum ein bisschen Spaß ins Leben zu bringen, und jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders und gibt dafür Geld aus. Ich - und einige andere hier - eben fürs angeln. Und ? Warum haben da einige Probleme mit? Vermutlich weil sie das Geld für andere Sachen ausgeben. Aber was ist da schlimm dran???

Verstehe ich nicht. |uhoh:

Sozialneid scheint mir da das richtige Wort, hast Du schon gut erkannt. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg... #6

Sorry, aber bei so Äusserungen...

CU SS


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Tobacco: Ich gehe aufgrund deines Postings davon aus dass du eine 5000er PG hast- Wie bist du mit dem Teil zufrieden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem anderen sein Nachtigall........

Hochwertiges Angelgerät ist klasse.

Was ist aber der Unterschied zwischen "hochwertig" und "Prestigeobjekt"??

Oder anders gefragt:
Kann man bei einer 100 - Euro - Rolle (nur mal zur Erinnerung: ca. 200DM!!) nicht mindestens erwarten dürfen, dass sie zumindest die Grundfunktionen erfüllt?

Also vernünftige Schnurverlegung, solide Konstruktion, gute ruckfreie Bremse??

Wenn man dann Unterschiede bei Rollen diskutiert, sollte man das alles im Vergleich zum Preis sehen (bin halt sparsamer Schwabe)....

Was erhält man also an realem Mehrwert (Material, Konstruktion, Fertigungstoleranzen etc.) für einen gegebenen Mehrpreis??

Im hier genannten Beispiel von Rollen der 4 - 500 Euro - Klasse (auch zur Erinnerung: 800 - 1000 DM!!) ist also die Frage, bringt mir persönlich für meine Angelmethode/Einsatzzweck die Mehrausgabe von ca. 6 - 800 DM auch einen entsprechenden Gegenwert.

Und ab jetzt trennen sich die Wege:
Die einen werden (zu Recht) sagen, dass sie ihre Rollen ständig so beanspruchen, dass sich diese Mehrausgabe für sie lohnt.

Die nächsten werden (zu Recht) meinen, dass diese Mehrausgabe für sie nicht im passenden Verhältnis zur angebotenen Mehrleistung/Qualität steht.

Und die Dritten werden (zu Recht) sagen, ist mir alles wurscht, ich will die Rolle weil da XYZ drauf steht und ich die haben muss.

Ist doch das Schöne, dass es ein breit gefächertes Angebot gibt, bei dem sich jeder Angler nach seinen Wünschen bedienen kann.

Grundsätzlich beim einkaufen ist es eben so (nicht nur bei Angelgerät): 
Man kann nie mehr Qualität bekommen, als man bereit ist zu bezahlen (sonst wäre jeder Hersteller/Händler schnell pleite).

Dummerweise ist es aber auch so, dass ein höherer Preis nicht automatisch auch höhere Qualität bedeutet - und das machts eben schwierig beim aussuchen....

Und bei Angelgerät ist es wie bei Autos: 
Da wird mit zig Abkürzungen und Fachausdrücken rumgeworfen, die eine Qualität in Abgrenzung zu Mitbewerberprodukten beweisen sollen.

Was dann aber im täglichen Gebrauch wirklich wichtig ist (s.o.: Solide Konstruktion, gute Schnurverlegung und gute Bremse) geht dann oft im Wortgeklingel unter oder ist nicht vorhanden.....

Oder mal ganz anders gefragt:
Kann es wirklich so schwierig sein, eine stabile Achse mit einem vernünftigen Getriebe in ein solides Gehäuse zu pflanzen, das Ganze mit einer guten Bremse zu kombinieren und dabei auf einen Endpreis für den Kunden von max. 100 Euro (nochmal: ca. 200 DM!!) zu kommen?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Thomas 
Ich denke schon, das das geht.
Wenn man mal so schaut, bei z.Bsp. Technium, die ganze Arc Familie, usw.
Da gibts schon was fürs Geld.
Wenn ich nicht von 80 Angeltagen im Jahr 79 mit der Spinnrute verbringen würde, könnte/würde ich auch nicht in den Top-Tackle Bereich vorstossen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hotte50 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht von 80 Angeltagen im Jahr 79 mit der Spinnrute verbringen würde, könnte/würde ich auch nicht in den Top-Tackle Bereich vorstossen.



es ist aber letztendlich alles eine Frage des Geldes. Es gibt ja auch Menschen, die müssen täglich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit und das mit einem preiswerten Kleinwagen. Sicher würden die auch lieber einen Luxusklasse Wagen fahren......aber was nicht ist, ist eben nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Schleien-Stefan,Wie schön das ich dir die Argumentation schon geliefert habe (Sozialneid),das es sich dabei ausschließlich um meine Meinung bezüglich der vermeintlichen
Selbstdarsteller geht,hast du dabei geflissentlich überlesen.Du hast dich dabei wohl angesprochen gefühlt,dieses war auch von mir so gewollt,da ich,wie ich zugebe auch ein 
bisschen provozieren wollte.
Ich bin eher der Praktiker(Angler),und weiß sehr wohl die technischen Vorzüge von Angelgeräten zu schätzen,aber nur in dem Maße wie es zum Fische fangen von Nöten ist.
Daher benutze ich auch einige durchaus teure Gerätschaften der Angelindustrie,aber bei
mir hört es auf wenn man den Technischen Vorsprung nur noch mit Mikrometerschrauben
ermitteln kann.Aber grundsätzlich sollte jeder sein Geld ausgeben wofür er möchte,ist
auch meine Meinung.Das Land braucht gute Konsumenten.
Sorry,aber für mich ist eine Angelrolle immer noch ein Werkzeug zum freigeben und einkurbeln von Schnur,das sollte sie möglichst lange tun,daher ist eine gewisse Qualität
nötig.Ganz billig geht daher auch nicht,kauft mann bekanntlich zwei mal.
Da ich nicht immer so zartfühlend mit meinen Gerätschaften umgehe,wäre son teures Zeug so wie so nichts für mich.
Ich habe meinen Lustgewinn am Dasein in der Natur,und bestimmt nicht an der Perfektion
meiner Ausrüstung.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich wenn man eine Rolle hasst sie auch so totreden wie du! Vieles ist absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogen!



Alles klar... ich rede die TwinPower 4000FB TOT ?!?!

Komm vorbei - dann geht's zur Küste und nach 2-3 Stunden darfste mal an den Miststück kurbeln - da weißste was mit der Rolle wirklich los ist.



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Rolle die mit 299€ gelistet war darf und muß man erwarten, dass die Kurbel nicht nach drei Monaten schlackert wie blöd.



Nicht nach drei Monaten, geh mal in den Laden und guck dir da die TP FB an.




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gefragt:
> Kann man bei einer 100 - Euro - Rolle (nur mal zur Erinnerung: ca. 200DM!!) nicht mindestens erwarten dürfen, dass sie zumindest die Grundfunktionen erfüllt?



Klar -> die Technium FA. Da muss man jediglich (wie bei der Arc) etwas dran basteln - ein Ersatzteil muss man sich besorgen (2€ oder so) und einbauen (ohne sie komplett zerlegen zu müssen). Die Arc muss man komplett zerlegen und neu fetten/ölen. 



			
				Threadersteller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche eine wirklich hochwertige und gute Rolle zum
> Zander Angeln u. spinnern auf Hecht.
> *Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit hochwertigen Rollen ab 150€ ?*
> Wollte so bis 350€ ausgeben.|rolleyes



Damit fällt die Arc/Technium aus seinem Gesuche raus - wer nach 150++ € fragt, bekommt entsprechende Antworten. 


Wie schnell eine Rolle kaputt geht, hängt vom Einsatzgebiet ab. Wenn ich mit einer Stella jerken gehe brauch ich bald ne neue. Wenn ich allerdings damit am Forellenbach kleinste Spinner/Wobbler durch wasser ziehe - hält die ewig.
Das gleiche gilt für die Ostsee - die Rolle hat kaum Belastungen durch das (fast) widerstandslose einkurbeln, jediglich das Salzwasser ist fies und damit sollte eine TP eigendlich klarkommen (natürlich wurde die jedesmal abgespult mit Süßwasser).



			
				Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber grundsätzlich sollte jeder sein Geld ausgeben wofür er möchte,ist
> auch meine Meinung.Das Land braucht gute Konsumenten.
> Sorry,aber für mich ist eine Angelrolle immer noch ein Werkzeug zum freigeben und einkurbeln von Schnur,das sollte sie möglichst lange tun,daher ist eine gewisse Qualität
> nötig.Ganz billig geht daher auch nicht,kauft mann bekanntlich zwei mal.



Stimmt. Jedoch fällt die TP (4000)FB nicht unter billig, aber leider unter zweimal kaufen. 
Von der TP (4000)FB kann ich nur abraten, da sind die Erfahrungen einfach zu schlecht.

Da würde ich ehr zur Technium oder Aspire greifen - liegen zwar auch preislich Welten dazwischen, aber die Techium ist auf jeden Fall brauchbar - die Aspire... wird sich zeigen ob das was ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

@Chrizzi
Da hast Du Recht! 
Aus Sicht des Threaderstellers war Thomas 9904 eigentlich offtopic und müsste verschoben, gelöscht und verwarnt werden.





Ich hoffe es wissen alle was ich meine.


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Und darum fische ich lieber Daiwa, wenn es um hochwertige Kopfbremsrollen geht. Da hatte ich noch nie einen Ausfall.

Die TP FB gefiel mir schon bei meinem Händler nicht. Machte irgendwie keinen hochwertigen Eindruck auf mich. Wohingegen mich die daneben liegende Fireblood schon eher ansprach.

Ich bevorzuge beim Spinnfischen mittlerweile jedoch die Kampfbremsrollen. Da bleibt eigentlich nur Shimano, weil die Technik ausgereifter ist.
Aber auch bei diesen Modellen ist die TP nicht so der Bringer. 
Wer hat denn schon die Aspire mit Kampfbremse gefischt? Konnte sie leider noch nicht persönlich begutachten. Insgesamt hört man ja eher selten von diesen Rollenmodellen, obwohl sie beim Spinnfischen einige unbestreitbare Vorteile bringen.


----------



## duck_68 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



			
				Taxidermist;1795133

...

Da ich nicht immer so zartfühlend mit meinen Gerätschaften umgehe schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum hälst du Dich dann nicht einfach mit Deinen hochgeistigen Ergüssen in einem Thread in dem speziell nach *hochwertigen Rollen bis 350€* gefragt wird zurück?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Vielleicht doch ein kleines bischen neidisch auf die Besitzer richtig hochwertigen Tackles??:m:m


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge beim Spinnfischen mittlerweile jedoch die Kampfbremsrollen. Da bleibt eigentlich nur Shimano, weil die Technik ausgereifter ist.
> Aber auch bei diesen Modellen ist die TP nicht so der Bringer.
> Wer hat denn schon die Aspire mit Kampfbremse gefischt? Konnte sie leider noch nicht persönlich begutachten. Insgesamt hört man ja eher selten von diesen Rollenmodellen, obwohl sie beim Spinnfischen einige unbestreitbare Vorteile bringen.



Ich, so trifft man sich wieder 

Habe sie an der leichten 40g Rute dran, dafür ist sie ok. 3000er Größe in S. Ich fische sie also etwa real bis 20g. Für alles Größere - Nein! Ihr fehlt trotz SR und Aspire-Name die Bügelbremse was hier und da schon mal zu ohne Schnur fliegenden Ködern führt. Bei allen heftigeren Sachen mache ich nur sehr vorsichtige Würfe, wenn es denn sein muss. #d

edit: Trotzdem ist der Wechsel von TP zu Aspire ein Quantensprung. Soll jetzt keine massive Kritik an Shimanos Heckbremsrollen sein. Generell lohnt sich fürs Spinnfischen unterhalb der Aspire bei den Heckbremsrollen nichts. Der 20€ Aspire Aufpreis ist schon durch eine weitere zusätzliche Spule, das SR-System, die bessere Kurbel, das Kaltgeschmiedete, die bessere Wicklung (Slow Oscillation) und letztlich das Design mehr als raus. :l


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Bei den kleinen Rollen bin ich mit der Super GT-RT 3000 S sehr zufrieden.
Eigentlich ist die Stradic GTM die beste Rolle (deutlich besser als die TP) für das Angeln mit Gufi. Leider hat sie einen so hohen Einholwiderstand, das der auf Dauer ganz schön nerven kann. Werde dann wohl mal die Aspire ausprobieren.

Das Problem mit dem überschlagenden Bügel habe ich bei der TP auch. Die Stradic, die Super GT und die billige Exage haben das Problem nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Offtopic: Bügelumschlag beim werfen? Siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107204
Ab Seite 7/8 wird's interessant (also das Problem wird gelöst).

Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein so triviales bei euren Rollen und man kann es für wenig Geld (Centartikel) selbst lösen.


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Schön wäre es! ;-)


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Offtopic: Bügelumschlag beim werfen? Siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107204
> Ab Seite 7/8 wird's interessant (also das Problem wird gelöst).
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein so triviales bei euren Rollen und man kann es für wenig Geld (Centartikel) selbst lösen.



Jo, schon hintergeklemmt. 

Kann man aber bei den Heckbremsrollen bauartbedingt KOMPLETT vergessen. Auch kein nachträgliches Update :c

Wäre auch zu schön eine Heckbrems-Aspire für 130€ Tacken zu kaufen und damit mit den FB-Modellen gleichziehen zu können. Shimano ist, zumindest was das angeht, echt Mist. #q 
Wer eine Heck-Kampf-bremsrolle will kann keinen Bügelumschlagschutz haben :e
Andererseits verstehe ich ja, worum es denen geht


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Dabei rastet der Bügel bei der TP hörbar ein!

Und um noch kurz beim off-topic zu bleiben: Welcher Hersteller hat bessere Kampfbremsrollen?


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Das hat alles nichts mit einrasten oder sonstwas zu tun. Macht mal dee Bügel auf und dreht den Rotor. Klar irgendwann gehts nicht weiter, aber das ist genau der Punkt wo der Bügel umschlägt, nur der Weg bis dahin muss mit Widerstand zu bewältigen sein, ansonsten hat das Teil keine Rotorbremse und somit das gleiche Problem wie die Technium FA.

Wenn der sich leicht und ohne Widerstand drehen lässt, müsst ihr da nur ne Rotorbremse (Frictionring - mal in der Explosionszeichnung gucken) reindrücken und es funzt.


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn der sich leicht und ohne Widerstand drehen lässt, müsst ihr da nur ne Rotorbremse (Frictionring - mal in der Explosionszeichnung gucken) reindrücken und es funzt.



Wie gesagt: bauartbedingt nicht vorgesehen. HAV hat mir das bestätigt und die sollten eigentlich wissen, was sie da sagen...


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



McRip schrieb:


> Kann man aber bei den Heckbremsrollen bauartbedingt KOMPLETT vergessen. Auch kein nachträgliches Update :c




Wieso?

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/TP4000XTRA_v1_m56577569830498931.pdf

TP 4000 XTRA

Da steht's doch - Rotor runter Ring drauf fertig.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



McRip schrieb:


> Wer eine Heck-Kampf-bremsrolle will kann keinen Bügelumschlagschutz haben :e


 
Die alten Aero GT´s hatten den aber...#6 Geht also! Da der Bügel mit der Bremse absolut nichts zu tun hat...

Auch sonst ´ne interessante Diskussion. Wenn da einer unbedingt 350,- für eine gute Spinnrolle ausgeben möchte, lasst ihn doch. Klar geht auch günstigeres Gerät! Warum Porsche fahren, wenn man auch mit ´nem Polo ans Ziel kommt? Porschefahren macht mehr Spaß... Ich zähle auch mehr zur High - Tech Fraktion und schwöre, wie viele hier, auf Daiwa. Wenn ich erzähle, dass  die Tournament Entoh´s meine Aalrollen für die Elbe sind und ich eine Tournament Airity NUR für´s Rapfenangeln verwende, sagen auch manche: "Du spinnst ja..."
Aber macht eben mehr Spaß...
Trotzdem fische ich auch Red und Blue Arc`s und finde, dass das ausgezeichnete Rollen sind, unabhängig vom Preis!
Von Shimano habe ich inzwischen die Schnauze voll, der Rest von dem Mist macht gerade bei Ebay seinen letzten Gang... Meine letzte Twinpower (Modell "F") habe ich letztes Jahr an der Rethe Hubbrücke in den Mülleimer gedrückt, schade um die Fireline...:r

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/TP4000XTRA_v1_m56577569830498931.pdf
> 
> ...



Ich fass es nicht. Von HAV hätte ich mehr Kompetenz erwartet, vor allem wenn man da Geld lassen will... #q#q#q

Gerade meine Aspire Zeichnung rausgekramt und tatsächlich, auch da ist das Ding drin eingezeichnet! Damit laufe ich nächste Woche zum Angelladen und frage hier nochmal nach. Man wäre das geil 

Danke dir" :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Das Teil ist ein Centartikel, ok lass es 1-2 € kosten. Du musst nur zum Shimanohändler laufen, sagen, das "Ersatzteil für die X000 Größe möglichst schnell" und gut ist. Am besten mit der Explosionzeichnung dann kann er sich die Nummer+Bezeichnung aufschreiben.


Nur weil mir ein Händler sagt, so ist das, ist das noch lange nicht so.


----------



## McRip (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Geil wäre jetzt nur noch, wenn man das für die neue Technium FB rauskriegen könnte. Hat da schonmal jemand die Explosionszechnung gesehen? #h

Ich sollte immer selber nachgucken statt den Händler zu fragen. #q


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Die Technium FB ? Gibt's die schon bei deinem Händler? Wenn ja guck dir die mal an und versuch den Rotor bei offenen Bügel zu drehen. Wenn da kein Widerstand zu spüren ist, lass dir die Explosionszeichnung geben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Du bist ja witzig. Ich rede von der TP FB. Die gibt es noch nicht so lange. Die TPs von früher insbesondere die F waren echt geil.


Uli


----------



## Harry0080 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

Hallo Martin,

hast Du schon mal etwas über bass.jp bestellt? Kannst Du mir sagen wie hoch die Versandkosten sind?

Danke!

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*

~1200 (Rolle)-1500 (Kleinkram) JPY ~7,70€-10€

Also recht wenig, dafür dass es aus Japan kommt


----------



## duck_68 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche hochwertige Rolle*



Harry0080 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> hast Du schon mal etwas über bass.jp bestellt? Kannst Du mir sagen wie hoch die Versandkosten sind?
> 
> ...



Habe dort eine Branzino gekauft - das Teil war nach 5 Tagen da und die Versandkosten waren 2100 Yen

Nachlesen kannste hier:

Gruß
Martin#h


----------

